# 26 weeks pregnant



## xchelseax

hi im 26 weeks pregnant well, near enough. and just recently started worryin about the birth and where 2 have her, either at home or hospital. originally i thought hospital but iv heard some disturbing things like they pushed a baby back up so they could give her a c section, they starved a baby of oxygen he took 2long coming out and he now has slight brain problems... etc

where do you think is best and is anyone else worrying about the birth?
any reasurence????? :D

:shy:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ella170

im not sure..theres pros and cons for both
with hospitals, theres always the risk of catchin something like mrsa
if something goes wrong in labour, obviously being in a hospital would be best..
its really up to u to decide. btw, those stories uve heard are really rare! weigh up the good and bad points for both, then decide from there x


----------



## mBLACK

I think the pros of having the baby at the hospital outweigh the cons. Birth can be very dangerous, if the baby gets stuck and you need an emergency Ceasarian then you would have to be at the hospital, and you have to get it done within minutes otherwise the placenta stops bringing oxygen to the baby. Also things like if the umbilical cord is around his neck, if he needs to go into intensive care after he's born, if there's a problem, etc. I would have the baby at the hospital.


----------



## mynamescharly

ive already started thinking even though im only 8 weeks gone!

has anyone ever considered water birth?
im seriously thinking about it. 
its looks so relaxing and chilled compared to births in a bed.

If anyone knows any good websites with information about it or knows any info themselves. id love to know :)

xx


----------



## mynamescharly

have you considered a birthing pool?

or does anyone have information about this?
xxx


----------



## mynamescharly

oops sorry i posted 2 similar messages. i didnt hink the first one went through lol
xx


----------



## yumm_ymummy

hey im 17 and 26+4, im thinking of having a water birth although during labour your supposed to have a pooh, and dont like the idea of my baby coming in to the world in shitty water lol! 

https://women.evenhealth.com/image/c/bg803704.jpg


----------



## mBLACK

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## nikky0907

:rofl: :rofl:

True,but water really makes it look easy.I saw this video on youtube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncranxBo-AI

Of course,it's gross because,well it's labour.But it doesn't look that terrible.Hardly no blood and they say water makes the pain less bad...


----------



## Blah11

She was pushing for 30 mins ;o omfg.


----------



## yumm_ymummy

i think labour is going to be hard, and no amount of water is going to stop the pain, i vote epidural woo hoo!!!!!

https://women.evenhealth.com/image/c/bg803704.jpg

https://lafemmebonita.com/blinkies//Pregnancy%20and%20Babies/blinkie6josgirlblinkie.gif


----------



## yumm_ymummy

labour is going to hurt lets face it! i dont fink ay amount of water is going to stop it sooooo i vote epidural woo hoo !!!!!

https://lafemmebonita.com/blinkies//Pregnancy%20and%20Babies/blinkie6josgirlblinkie.gif

https://lafemmebonita.com/blinkies//Pregnancy%20and%20Babies/bcbbgirl.gif


----------



## xchelseax

yumm_ymummy said:


> hey im 17 and 26+4, im thinking of having a water birth although during labour your supposed to have a pooh, and dont like the idea of my baby coming in to the world in shitty water lol!
> 
> https://women.evenhealth.com/image/c/bg803704.jpg

LMAO im sure the midwife would remove ur floater lol 
:hug:
xxxxxxx


----------



## YummyMummy

:hugs: dont worry hun everyone gets scared :hugs:

like a week ago if u asked me am i worried i would have said nah imma b ok, but now im like omg its happening in like 5 weeks im so scared i wanna :cry: ...
i didnt pick home or hospital i picked a birthing unit..its like a home away from home and but its gt da medical care i need, i also get 2 have my water birth :happydance:

jus think even if u scared at the end ur gna hav u beautiful baba in ur arms :)


----------



## xchelseax

i dint think of a birthing centre, have u been 2 see it, what is it like? xxxxxxx


----------



## aidensxmomma

I remember when I was getting closer to my due date I started getting really worried about the labor too. Once I got to the hospital after my water broke, they decided to induce me. I've heard many times that when you get induced it hurts a lot more. I was in labor for 9 hours and yes, it hurt. However I never needed to get an epidural. So it didn't hurt as bad as I expected. Girls always build up more fear of the pain than how much it actually hurts itself. And breathing and staying distracted help to. I had my baby in a hospital and everything went fine. I felt safer knowing that IF something went wrong, doctors and nurses would be there to help me and my baby. I would have loved to do a water birth though, and actually there are some hospitals that have the tubs and stuff in the rooms. So that could be an option too. And just remember, there are a ton of people who have more than one child, so it can't hurt that bad if they keep wanting more. :D


----------

